# Costa Del Mar - Glass vs. Plastic Lenses?



## Retriever (Dec 17, 2004)

OK, so prior to purchasing my last pair of Costas I went through the whole advantages / disadvantages of glass vs. plastic lenses routine. Well, I ended up going with glass for all of the right reasons.

Fished all weekend, loved the lenses, dropped on the kitchen tile........

Disadvantage to glass lenses...............


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Croakie? It'll break the fall.lol


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

wow, I just sent a pair in to get the plastic lenses (scratched) replaced with blue mirror glass ! didnt think they'ed crack like that ......


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Send it to Costa see what they will do for you. They replaced my lenses on a pair that was 7 yrs old and all scratched up under warranty.


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

Hate to say it but,you'll be out of about $72.00 to get replacement lenses.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I have plastic lenses in mine because I thought they would be lighter. I hate heavy glass lense sunglasses.

Do y'all find that the glass is heavy?

Sorry to hear about the breakage, but everything I've heard about CDM, they'll do you right.


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

You might want to consider getting Polycarbonate lenses. Poly is shatterproof and chip resistant. Lighter than glass and more durable than plastic. Poly also has a UV/Scratch resistant material included.


----------



## Retriever (Dec 17, 2004)

Soapeddler said:


> Do y'all find that the glass is heavy?


I didn't find that they were too heavy. I was just surprised to see them shatter like that. Maybe they hit just right.

Will let you know how it is handled by CDM.

Tight Lines.


----------



## Aggie91 (Sep 26, 2005)

I had the same situation with a pair of seringetties (sp). I have dropped them a number of times & one day . . . . they hit just right & crack, there went a nice glass lens. 2 yrs old - $60. to replace! That's not too bad considering I got a complete new pair of glasses!


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

*Glass lenses great on the water...*

But don't drive with them. You do not want an airbag sending shards of glass into your eyes.

I have a pair of both types of lenses. Green mirror for driving. Blue Mirror for fishing.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Got the glass lenses in mine, I won't ever wear plastic or poly again. I like the clarity and the durability or glass. They felt a little different the first few days but now I don't even notice it. I wear mine for patrol work and I am sure I would have already scratched the poly lenses. My glass lenses are just like they were the day that I took them out of the box. I have an old pair of Oakleys and the clarity is not even comparible. Best glasses out there in my opinion.


----------



## szapalac2 (Jun 21, 2006)

I slammed mine in my pickup door. Brother said to send them in, so I did. They sent me a return message which said that the damage was not due to materials or workmanship.....SORRY!


----------

